# Login system weebly



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

PLZ PLZ PLZ READ THE QUESTION TO THE END. LAST TIME I POSTED THEY DIDN'T GIVE ME THE ANSWER I WANTED.
I made a site with weebly.
So.
I need a login system that is free and has no ads.
I posted this same question and got a visual basic tutorial for response.
So, can you just tell me at least one of these ;
-how to incorporate a visual basic login system to weebly
-how to use coffeecup in weebly.
-or tell me an online(it could... be offline) tool.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello djung4 :wave:

Weebly is free and so has very limited functionality. To the best of my knowledge and experience with Weebly, I don't think you can incorporate Visual Basic into Weebly.

You cannot use CoffeeCup with Weebly.

You can only use the features that Weebly offer in the website. (excluding HTML Codes and other options that are availabe)


----------



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

<You can only use the features that Weebly offer in the website. (excluding HTML Codes and other options that are availabe> what about sentry???
anyways, thanks


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Sentry works on Weebly, but it's not free to use. However you can try it for free. :smile:

*EDIT: *You could try WordPress.


----------



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for your consideration.
But, still.
I'm not giving up.
1.is there a way to get sentry login for free(not the first 7day trial, i must say.)
2.is there a system or software that is something like sentry?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm positive that you can't get sentry for free. To the best of my knowledge, you can use softwares for website building only if you have your own domain. Web hosting is not very expensive these days. You can get a free domain though. (*.co.nr, *.co.cc etc.)


----------

